# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2022



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2022 às 13:35)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## supercell (3 Jul 2022 às 01:14)

Ainda se avisaram clarões a sul da célula que passou por Coimbra mas acabou tudo por passar para o oceano já em dissipação. 
Talvez se forme alguma coisa de noite


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Jul 2022 às 01:20)

supercell disse:


> Ainda se avisaram clarões a sul da célula que passou por Coimbra mas acabou tudo por passar para o oceano já em dissipação.
> Talvez se forme alguma coisa de noite


Obrigado, vou ligar a webcam para ver


----------



## supercell (3 Jul 2022 às 01:32)

Mas já passou, os últimos foram pelas 23h30


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 04:19)

A instabilidade pela zona centro já entrou na RLN: área de Aveiro com células de ecos intensos mas pontuais.

Estarreja:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Jul 2022 às 04:48)

Choveu um pouco e ouve-se roncos ao longe.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Jul 2022 às 06:16)

Trovoada em Espinho 

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (3 Jul 2022 às 06:26)

Por Guimarães já troveja 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jul 2022 às 07:35)

Bom dia,

Vários relâmpagos visíveis da trovoada que está a passar para os lados de Barcelos.
Já deu para apanhar alguns raios!


----------



## Litos (3 Jul 2022 às 07:37)

Por Vila do Conde troveja, agora de forma mais espaçada, mas á uns bons minutos atrás, eram uns atrás dos outros! Sem registos fotográficos possíveis!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2022 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

por aqui ainda consegui captar um raio de manhã, antes das 7:00h com o disparo múltiplo a 15 fps ( fotos por segundo), choveu com 0.8 mm acumulados, mas o grosso passou sobre o mar, onde se via que chovia com força:






De momento não chove, muito escuro para o mar, mas já não se ouve a trovoada.

18.2ºc actuais.

Céus fotogénicos de manhã cedo, aqui já chovia com gotas grossas:















Veremos o resto do dia


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jul 2022 às 10:33)

Bom dia.

A noite foi de trovoada, segundo os residentes cá em casa.
Eu não ouVI nada, estive ausente.
A chuva também apareceu, mas fraca, um *acumulado* de apenas e só *1,2 mm*. Melhor que nada!

*Tactual: 18,1ºC
Hr: 85%

Votos de um excelente domingo.*


----------



## Andre Barbosa (3 Jul 2022 às 14:31)

De manhã pela zona do Aeroporto do Porto.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 14:40)

Snifa disse:


> por aqui ainda consegui captar um raio de manhã, antes das 7:00h com o disparo múltiplo a 15 fps ( fotos por segundo), choveu com 0.8 mm acumulados, mas o grosso passou sobre o mar, onde se via que chovia com força:





Snifa disse:


> Céus fotogénicos de manhã cedo, aqui já chovia com gotas grossas:





Andre Barbosa disse:


> De manhã pela zona do Aeroporto do Porto.



 grandes registos!

Fica aqui o registo do radar de Arouca, do pequeno centro de baixa pressão com circulação espiral bem definida:


E a análise do MetOffice a identificá-lo:


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2022 às 14:51)

Em Viana do Castelo, a estação instalada no CDOS registou 28,2mm entre as 8h e as 9h, com rain rate a atingir os 239,8mm às 8h30.


----------



## windchill (3 Jul 2022 às 15:38)

Esta noite fui feliz numa duna da Praia do Areão, em Vagos!!


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 15:50)

windchill disse:


> Praia do Areão, em Vagos!!



  eheh, eu sabia que tinhas de estar em algum local! Espectacular!


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jul 2022 às 18:01)

Boa tarde,

Alguns registos da trovoada a passar por Barcelos vista de Braga.
Podia era ter chegado mais cedo, quando ainda estava escuro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jul 2022 às 02:23)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Alguns registos da trovoada a passar por Barcelos vista de Braga.
> Podia era ter chegado mais cedo, quando ainda estava escuro.


Excelentes!

Desta vez não vi nada. O sono foi mais forte. Nem deu para acordar com os trovões pois estava algo distante. A trovoada tem andado a chegar a más horas e passa sempre ao lado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jul 2022 às 02:26)

Entretanto há pouco viam-se clarões a NE, mas nada demais. Vi uns 3 em dez minutos.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 03:38)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Entretanto há pouco viam-se clarões a NE, mas nada demais. Vi uns 3 em dez minutos.


Trovoada no alto Gerês e Montalegre:


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2022 às 22:09)

Boa noite.

Grandes registos fotográficos.
PARABÉNS A TODOS!

Ontem o acumulado ainda subiu para os 3,9 mm. O A tarde foi quente, com Tmáx de 26,5ºC após as 18h (18.05h)
Hoje tivemos bastante sol, com algum calor, tal como ontem, Tmáx de 26,6ºC, mas registada às 13.12h, muito cedo portanto.
A noite segue quente, algo abafada: 20,5ºC.

Continuação de uma boa semana.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jul 2022 às 16:47)

Está enorme a célula de Castro Daire!!
Bem visível do porto!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2022 às 17:17)

A explodir!


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2022 às 17:30)

Está enorme!


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2022 às 17:40)

Continua a crescer, vão-se ouvindo trovões.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2022 às 18:18)

O cenário em todo o quadrante leste é brutal.



Que escuridão!


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2022 às 18:18)

Ouvem-se cada vez mais trovões!


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2022 às 18:49)

Agora


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2022 às 18:50)

Por trás do Sameiro está preto:


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2022 às 19:02)

Medonho


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2022 às 19:03)

Que ventania e muitos trovões!


----------



## joselamego (5 Jul 2022 às 19:16)

Muito escuro por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2022 às 19:38)

Já vários raios vistos e muitos trovões, alguns fortes.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2022 às 19:43)

Agora mesmo, grande estouro!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (5 Jul 2022 às 19:48)

Pela zona do Aeroporto do Porto está a ficar escuro. 

Vai chegar cá, calculo.


----------



## Stinger (5 Jul 2022 às 20:18)

Trovoada por aqui e chuviscou na zona de santa justa

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (5 Jul 2022 às 20:46)

Continua a chover e ainda nao molhou o chao lol

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jul 2022 às 22:00)

Boas noites,

Nada de chuva nem de trovoada pelo Porto, mas os céus estiveram muito interessantes, como há muito já não acontecia por cá.
_Mammatus_ q.b., deu para lavar as vistas apesar de nem sempre muito visíveis, e um bonito poente também.

Fica uma foto, para já, pois estou com preguiça de tratar mais hoje... 





Dia não muito quente, com o nevoeiro a marcar, mais uma vez, presença junto ao mar e sobre o estuário do Douro.
Máxima de 25,2 ºC. Que bom que seria se assim ficasse nos próximos dias... 19,2 ºC agora.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2022 às 22:26)

Boas,

por aqui apenas umas pingas.

A noite segue agradável , ainda  22.9ºc actuais, vento fraco e 64%HR.

A fim da tarde também foram visíveis alguns Mammatus e um bonito poente, causado pelos restos das células:


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2022 às 22:30)

Foto da célula a este de Braga.



_DSC0193 (1) by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2022 às 22:46)

Um vídeo do raio em velocidade lenta. Se repararem ao lado esquerdo de onde o raio atingiu, alguma coisa brilha bastante, será que arrebentou/queimou algo? Alguém sabe o que poderá ter sido?
Quando tiver oportunidade partilho aqui os registos desta tarde.


----------



## Stinger (5 Jul 2022 às 23:27)

E como dissipou a coisa propriamente dita deixo a foto do dia de hoje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2022 às 05:26)

guimeixen disse:


> Um vídeo do raio em velocidade lenta. Se repararem ao lado esquerdo de onde o raio atingiu, alguma coisa brilha bastante, será que arrebentou/queimou algo? Alguém sabe o que poderá ter sido?
> Quando tiver oportunidade partilho aqui os registos desta tarde.



Vejam este vídeo em velocidade 0,25x e écran completo. 
Fabuloso. 

Já agora, consegues precisar a hora/minuto/segundo da descarga nuvem-solo?


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jul 2022 às 09:08)

StormRic disse:


> Vejam este vídeo em velocidade 0,25x e écran completo.
> Fabuloso.
> 
> Já agora, consegues precisar a hora/minuto/segundo da descarga nuvem-solo?


Sim, foi este aqui, das 19h41. A hora que aparece em cima na foto da máquina está errada por uns 2 minutos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2022 às 11:22)

Boas,

Deixo uns vídeos de ontem à tarde. Talvez dos céus mais insanos que já alguma vez vi.







Neste vê-se dois raios e até uma possível funnel cloud. Não tenho bem a certeza se é ou não.


----------



## Stinger (6 Jul 2022 às 14:41)

33 graus em valongo

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jul 2022 às 22:07)

Boa noite,

Dia mais quente hoje, mas ainda fresco o suficiente aqui pelo Porto mais Atlântico. Máxima de 27,6 ºC. Neste momento ainda 25,3 ºC. O céu manteve-se limpo ao longo de todo o dia.

Deixo então mais algumas fotos de ontem:


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2022 às 23:52)

Boa noite.

Hoje só sei que não tivemos trovoada, esteve sol e o calor já apertou um bocado.
E que mais virá.

Estive "confinado" o dia inteiro, tipo NO TRABALHO. E o ar condicionado já não é assim "tão eficaz", pelo que temo pelos próximos dias.
Saudades do frio-fresco...

*Tactual: 20,5ºC
Hr: 63%

Tmín: 14,1ºC
Tmáx: 31,3ºC

Votos de continuação de boa semana.*


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2022 às 07:20)

Bom dia,

Começam as mínimas tropicais, por aqui mínima de 22.8ºc .

Neste momento 23.6ºc , vento moderado de E/ENE e 45%HR.

Céu limpo, lestada bem presente, hoje já devemos passar dos 30ºc


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2022 às 14:48)

Boa tarde,
Bastante quente por Paredes...nos próximos dias só se vai estar bem na praia 
Lestada bem presente de manhã... agora mais calmo.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2022 às 14:48)

Boas,

por aqui máxima do ano até ao momento com *33.8ºc* actuais. 

Vento fraco de E e apenas 27% HR.

Visível nuvem de fumo e cogumelo ao longe para sul, causada pelo incêndio em Sever do Vouga...


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2022 às 15:52)

Nova máxima *34.7ºc* , que abafado na rua, vento ainda de E/ENE,  calor a entrar com força  

Cheira levemente a fumo ( mato queimado).


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jul 2022 às 16:33)

35°c 



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jul 2022 às 17:13)

Boa tarde,

Que forno, 35.2ºC  agora e o que ainda aí vem


----------



## Stinger (8 Jul 2022 às 06:55)

26 graus que se mantem até agora . Com a lestada a cidade do porto está sob um espesso manto de fumo proveniente dos fortes incendios que ainda se manteem 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2022 às 07:05)

Bom dia, 

ambiente doentio e de fumo pelo Porto, tenho a casa a cheirar a fumo intensamente, como se o incêndio fosse mesmo aqui ao lado  

Mínima alta com 24.4ºc.

Neste momento lestada moderada com rajadas e fumo, 24.8ºc actuais, 33%  HR.

Nem se vê as casas ao longe com esta fumarada intensa...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jul 2022 às 07:55)

Não me lembro de tal...
8 da manhã 28°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2022 às 14:00)

35.3ºc actuais por aqui,  24% HR, vento fraco de ENE


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jul 2022 às 14:53)

E n vai ficar por aqui...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jul 2022 às 19:19)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui ainda 36.5ºC   .
Que se aproxime a cut-off, pois aqueles três dias de 41ºC, 42ºC e 40ºC na previsão do IPMA para a próxima semana... 

Sobre as trovoadas da última terça, deixo aqui um link para o tópico que criei:




__





						Trovoada - Vista da Póvoa de Lanhoso - 5 Julho 2022
					

Este foi um dos tipos de dias dos quais eu gosto mais, em que há uma bela estrutura, raios e um belo pôr do sol. Certamente que os raios podiam ter sido mais e melhores, mas ainda assim foi um fantástico fim de tarde. Neste dia estive mais uma vez pelo Castelo de Lanhoso em que a partir das 17h...




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2022 às 21:18)

Boas, 

por aqui máxima de *35.9ºc *( máxima do ano até ao momento).

Agora ainda com 28.8ºc , vento fraco de norte e 45%HR.

Tem estado mesmo muito calor, ontem por exemplo S.Gens ( IPMA) chegou aos 36.7ºc de máxima  







Hoje, e na horária das 13:00 h, já tinha batido a máxima de ontem com 36.9ºc  






Para esta zona litoral do Porto é mesmo muito calor, são temperaturas pouco comuns/frequentes que não acontecem todos os anos, e a juntar a isso há as mínimas também bastante elevadas.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jul 2022 às 22:48)

Calor? Hum? Não... não está calor absolutamente nenhum João!
Somos é muito amigas umas das outras e gostamos é mesmo muito de estar assim todas muito juntinhas, ficamos muito mais quentinhas então!...
















Hoje, algures na Serra d'Arga...

Ao contrário delas, que estavam na boa, como muito bem se vê, eu sofri como há muito não sofria... verdadeira tarde de inferno!  Para a semana há mais... 

Pelo Porto, parece que a coisa não foi muito melhor; máxima de 36 ºC. Agora ainda 26,5 ºC e 54% de HR. Aguarda-se uma noite, no mínimo, interessante... 

Muito fumo ao amanhecer. E, como as janelas tinham ficado abertas durante a noite, foi mesmo uma boa forma de despertar, a inalar aquele fuminho todo...


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 05:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Somos é muito amigas umas das outras e gostamos é mesmo muito de estar assim todas muito juntinhas, ficamos muito mais quentinhas então!...


São é mais espertas que muitos humanos, que vão pôr-se a torrar ao sol por... nem sei bem porquê!

O "emoji" para o resto da mensagem seria


----------



## okcomputer (9 Jul 2022 às 07:24)

StormRic disse:


> São é mais espertas que muitos humanos, que vão pôr-se a torrar ao sol por... nem sei bem porquê!



E depois da meia idade vão gastar fortunas em sofisticados cremes antirrugas e antienvelhecimento com ingredientes patenteados com nomes exóticos xpto trálálá de eficácia pouco mais que "placebiana" quando o que realmente previne o envelhecimento precoce da pele é evitar o mais possível o sol direto e usar no dia a dia um chapéu ou boné e um vulgar protetor 30/50 que custa apenas uns euritos e dá para meses


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jul 2022 às 07:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não me lembro de tal...
> 8 da manhã 28°c
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Bom dia!!!
30 °c a esta hora!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2022 às 08:42)

Bom dia,

por aqui já 27.8ºc a esta hora com a lestada presente.

A mínima foi de 22.1ºc.

É visível algum fumo para sul e sobre o mar.

Impressionantes as máximas de ontem nas estações do IPMA aqui da região do Porto:


----------



## Stinger (9 Jul 2022 às 09:19)

30 graus as 9h no porto

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2022 às 09:44)

"Bom dia"...,

Noite passada praticamente sem dormir, ou muito mal dormida, como já se esperava 

A mínima não baixou dos 21,1 ºC e neste momento já vai disparada nos 30,9 ºC...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2022 às 09:45)

A caminho dos 30 graus a esta hora, 29.7ºc actuais, lestada moderada  com rajadas, 34% HR.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2022 às 09:56)

Snifa disse:


> A caminho dos 30 graus a esta hora



30.2ºc actuais, está "bonito" está..  

O vento de E/ENE parece que intensifica, algumas rajadas chegam aos 40/42 Km/h.

Céu com algum fumo trazido pela lestada...


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jul 2022 às 10:26)

Bom dia,

Por aqui já 32,1ºC  

Às 7h grande contraste entre Merelim, nas zonas baixas, e a estação de Braga numa zona mais alta da cidade. Uns 10ºC de diferença.






E também grande diferença na humidade:


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2022 às 10:56)

Não sei o que se passa, mas a temperatura da estação que sigo começo há pouco a descer vertiginosamente... passou-se?
Neste momento já vai nos 26,7 ºC 

Edit:
As três estações mais junto ao mar estão todas com valores consideravelmente mais baixos do que no resto da cidade.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jul 2022 às 11:09)

Sigo com 33°c..
Entretanto parece que vemos ter Record nesta estação no pinhão.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ruka (9 Jul 2022 às 11:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Não sei o que se passa, mas a temperatura da estação que sigo começo há pouco a descer vertiginosamente... passou-se?
> Neste momento já vai nos 26,7 ºC
> 
> Edit:
> As três estações mais junto ao mar estão todas com valores consideravelmente mais baixos do que no resto da cidade.


o vento rodou para O/NO e varreu o ar quente, é tipico de situações quando a temperatura sobe muito ao inicio da manhã


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2022 às 11:13)

ruka disse:


> o vento rodou para O/NO e varreu o ar quente, é tipico de situações quando a temperatura sobe muito ao inicio da manhã


Obrigado  Já suspeitava que o vento tivesse alguma coisa a ver com o sucedido 
Sol de pouca dura, no entanto, já sobe outra vez... 27,8 ºC.


----------



## raposo_744 (9 Jul 2022 às 12:29)

agora 38

a agua da piscina está morna.....


----------



## jonas (9 Jul 2022 às 12:37)

Calor anormal a esta hora...só se está bem de ventoinha ligada.
Vento leste, moderado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jul 2022 às 12:50)

Chego agora mesmo aos 37°c
Ambiente tórrido.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (9 Jul 2022 às 12:55)

Eu sei que o site não é muito de confiança mas nalgumas situações não é mau. Mas ali aqueles 40 para Gondomar mete respeito na próxima semana.
A previsão automática do IPMA até assusta para Gondomar. 41ºC na Terça e 40ºC na Quarta. Uma coisa podemos ter a certeza vai estar um "bafo" autêntico.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jul 2022 às 13:42)

Acho que batemos o Record por aqui...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (9 Jul 2022 às 14:30)

42c por Amarante


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jul 2022 às 14:42)

Aqui por Merelim a torradeira do costume.

Ontem tive 38°C de máxima e hoje vai bater os 40°C certamente pois está uns 2 graus mais quente que ontem a esta hora.

Não tenho temperatura atual pois sigo-me pela EMA.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jul 2022 às 14:43)

40°c incrível 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2022 às 14:58)

Boas,

Aqui pela minha zona do Porto, e até ver, tem estado ligeiramente melhor do que ontem; a máxima bateu nos 32,9 ºC e está com tendência de descida, verificando-se uns "frescos" 29,5 ºC. Já deu para abrir a janela da cozinha! 

Estive na baixa ao final da manhã e, apesar de estar quente de mais para o meu gosto e para o que o meu corpo geralmente aguenta, estava mais suportável do que tinha antecipado.


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jul 2022 às 15:09)

Atingidos os 40ºC há pouco. Já em descida devido à rotação do vento. Impossível estar ao sol.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jul 2022 às 14:45)

Boas,

Algum alívio hoje pelo Porto; neste momento estão apenas 19,3 ºC. Já esteve mais quente — 22,3 ºC —, e a mínima desceu aos 17,6 ºC, o que lá deu para refrescar a casa um bocadinho. Algum nevoeiro às primeiras horas do dia também ajudou.


----------



## Stinger (10 Jul 2022 às 14:56)

Grande diferença de ontem para hoje , muito mais fresco com temperaturas na ordem dos 21 graus com nevoeiro e encoberto nas zonas do litoral .

Mais para o interior o sol deve brilhar e temperaturas bem mais altas 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Jul 2022 às 18:43)

Boa tarde .
Dia fresco e nublado, a Tmax foi de 20° c .
Tatual: 19°c


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jul 2022 às 19:57)

22°°c atuais!!
É hora de arejar a casa!!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jul 2022 às 21:14)

Boa noite,

Que maravilha, 19,0°C   agora e com um vento fresquinho bom para arejar a casa.
Só de pensar no que aí vem .


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Jul 2022 às 21:42)

Por aqui , o céu está nublado e está algum vento .
Tatual : 13  °c 
Percentagem de humidade relativa : 99 %


----------



## joselamego (10 Jul 2022 às 21:43)

Boas noites
Nevoeiro no mar 
Está fresquinho 
Estou arejar casa toda antes de vir inferno 
Que sensação tão boa !
Máxima de 27,0°C
19,7°C atuais 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jul 2022 às 22:00)

Boa noite,

16,4 ºC neste momento  Que maravilha. Ao final da tarde fui arejar junto ao mar e tive de vestir um casaco 
Casa fresquinha. Uma pausa no inferno por um par de dias. Lá para terça-feira regressa...


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jul 2022 às 22:13)

Realmente, que maravilha este fim de tarde. Tinha o quarto a 30ºC e já vai em 22ºC só em meia hora.

Estou sem estores devido a umas obras em casa, por isso o quarto aquece o dobro durante a tarde mesmo protegendo com umas caixas. Na terça-feira já volta aos trinta.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jul 2022 às 22:15)

Mas que diferença brutal de temperatura..
Ontem por esta altura tinha uns 29°c... Agora 17°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (11 Jul 2022 às 00:50)

Decepção total, acordei com neblina e até um orvalho intenso, troquei uma ida à praia por uma caminhada, mas de casaco. Durante todo o dia a temperatura não passou os 20 graus.
Os meus pais a 20km de distância, na Maia, levaram com a estufa dos últimos dias…


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2022 às 07:00)

Bom dia,

Que rica frescura, 15.2ºc actuais ( mínima de 14.6ºc ) 93%HR.

Céu encoberto.

Nem parece que a partir de manhã as temperaturas vão subir a pique. 

Tudo aberto para arejar bem a casa antes do forno..  

 21.2ºc na sala e cerca de 22.5ºc  em média no resto da casa, aliás ontem já deu para refrescar bem o ambiente..


----------



## jonas (11 Jul 2022 às 14:10)

Que rica noite hoje! Deu para arejar o quarto!
Entretanto tempo abafado... temperatura a rondar os 30°C.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jul 2022 às 18:13)

Boa tarde,

30,7ºC por aqui e 59% de HR. Ponto de orvalho alto, nos 21,7ºC e nota-se o desconforto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jul 2022 às 20:09)

Grande bigorna a Este neste momento. Não contava ver disto hoje.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jul 2022 às 20:45)

Que ventania que ficou agora, provavelmente é a frente de rajada da trovoada que se está a dissipar.

Edit: E de repente abrandou bastante.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jul 2022 às 06:10)

Bom dia ,

Temperatura surreal 28.8°C vento moderado de ENE


----------



## AJCS (12 Jul 2022 às 06:15)

Bom dia todos,
Neste momento nas proximidades de Guimarães. Vamos ver como vai ser o dia.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2022 às 06:39)

Bom dia,

enorme subida de temperatura de madrugada, neste momento já 28.1ºc , vento  por vezes moderado de E.

A mínima foi de 18.8ºc às 0:09h, o que mostra bem o salto que a temperatura deu.  

Algumas ( poucas ) nuvens altas.

Massa de ar quente já bem instalada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jul 2022 às 07:35)

Bom dia registo 31°c.
Hoje vai ser bonito vai...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jul 2022 às 08:04)

Bom dia,

Por aqui 27,4ºC agora mas já esteve mais baixo. Por aqui que é uma zona mais baixa que o centro da cidade ainda só uma leve brisa de este.
A ver no wunderground as estações que estão pelo centro cidade vão com 31-32ºC e já com mais vento de este à algumas horas.

Mais uma grande diferença entre Merelim (65m) com 18,0ºC e Braga (230m) com 30ºC às 6h. A estação que está perto de Terras de Bouro ainda mais quente com 31,7ºC.  
Junto com a estação de Mortágua estas três estações eram as mais quentes a esta hora.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2022 às 08:17)

30.5°c actuais, lestada moderada com rajadas, vento quente


----------



## Stinger (12 Jul 2022 às 08:29)

Vento quente bastante quente , ja nem sei se fecho as janelas ou nao porque o vento la fora esta quente e as paredes ainda estao quentes bahhh

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2022 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

A temperatura, para já, vai-se mantendo relativamente constante, não fugindo muito dos 26–28 ºC. Janelas ainda todas abertas.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jul 2022 às 08:51)

Vai subindo rápido, 31,1ºC agora  .


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2022 às 09:04)

Grande tombo agora; só 23,8 ºC


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2022 às 09:21)

Continua a  lestada, 32.6ºc actuais 

Sol aberto, as nuvens altas vão-se afastando.

Mesmo à beira do mar ( na foz) estão 28.3ºc , de acordo com o Meo Beach Cam:









						Porto | Carneiro
					

O Beachcam.pt tem por objectivo difundir toda a informação útil e relevante para as comunidades ligadas a desportos aquáticos, actividades relacionadas com a praia, assim como oferecer aos nossos utilizadores uma plataforma fidedigna e confiável onde possam, sempre que necessário, aceder de...




					beachcam.meo.pt


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jul 2022 às 09:34)

É surreal as temperaturas no Minho e Douro litoral a esta hora...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Jul 2022 às 09:59)

Bom dia .
Por aqui já vai nos 32 ° c .


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jul 2022 às 10:17)

Pela estação que sigo, vai nos 34,3°C pela zona onde moro. De destacar a humidade que ainda não está assim tão baixa, cerca de 44% e o ponto de orvalho nos 20,3°C o que aumenta ainda mais o desconforto.
Neste momento estou por Vila Verde e pelo caminho com os vidros abertos do carro sentia-se um cheiro intenso das plantas.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2022 às 10:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> É surreal as temperaturas no Minho e Douro litoral a esta hora...



Ainda mais surreal foi a subida das temperaturas durante a madrugada quando entrou a lestada, quando fui de manhã cedo ao terraço era impressionante o calor e vento quente aquela hora  

33.2ºc actuais, bafo quente de leste


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2022 às 10:39)

34,7 ºC agora. Já se sente bem...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jul 2022 às 11:06)

11 da manhã.
Para mais tarde recordar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2022 às 11:06)

35.0ºC atuais, não se pode andar na rua 

Vento E 16 Km/h, 32% HR.


----------



## Hawk (12 Jul 2022 às 11:11)

Às 9 da manhã ainda seria aceitável usar um casaquinho junto à marginal de Matosinhos (22°C)  uma realidade distinta do restante distrito onde uma pequena variação do vento provoca uma brusca redução/aumento da temperatura.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jul 2022 às 11:32)

Continua a súbida, 37,6ºC


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2022 às 11:37)

33,1 ºC agora, mas já esteve nos 37,1 ºC... não se pode com isto...


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2022 às 12:12)

Roda o vento, cai a temperatura... 31,6 ºC; uma verdadeira montanha-russa...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2022 às 13:08)

Boa tarde.

Calor. Que é isso?
Por cá não há calor... só uma ligeira canícula. Nada de mais.
37,2°C e 28% de humidade relativa.

Ufa!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jul 2022 às 13:08)

41°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jul 2022 às 13:33)

42°c incrível 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jul 2022 às 13:33)

Por aqui 40,0ºC  neste momento.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Jul 2022 às 13:41)

Neste momento por Oliveira do Bairro 40.5ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2022 às 13:52)

37,7°C e 27% de Hr.
Nada de especial para já.


----------



## jonas (12 Jul 2022 às 13:53)

39°C por aqui


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jul 2022 às 13:58)

40,8°C agora 

Edit: 41,0°C agora.


----------



## Costa (12 Jul 2022 às 14:08)




----------



## jpmartins (12 Jul 2022 às 14:36)

40.9ºC


----------



## jpmartins (12 Jul 2022 às 15:03)

41.2ºC, em 20 anos que tenho estação é o meu recorde.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2022 às 15:30)

Boa tarde.
Tempo ainda fresco, 38,8°C, e 18% de Humidade relativa.

Bater máximos é para os outros...


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jul 2022 às 15:34)

Por aqui já chegou os 41,5ºC  , agora desceu para os 40,0ºC   .


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Jul 2022 às 15:53)

Levantou-se um vento que ajuda a acalmar o calor.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2022 às 15:55)

Boa tarde.

Paços de Ferreira terá batido o seu recorde de temperatura.
A antiga estação agrária, entre 1955 e 1980 teve um registo máximo de 39,2ºC.
A *EMA de Paços de ferreira*, no mesmo local (a cerca de 200 metros lineares), registou hoje *40,6ºC*.
Neste momento regista *39,9ºC* e *16%* de *Humidade relativa*.

*Aqui em casa* registei *máxima *de *38,9ºC*.
Registo agora *38,8ºC* e *18%* de *Hr*.

Está calor, sim senhor. Muito. bastante.


----------



## Stinger (12 Jul 2022 às 16:13)

Ha bocado andava a volta de 33 34 graus pelo porto e foz , depois subiu para 37 .

Na orla costeira esta com neblina o que nao deixa subir muito a temperatura 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (12 Jul 2022 às 16:15)

Hoje, por Amarante, bateu nos 44ºc...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2022 às 16:18)

__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				



Esta estação está num dos pólos mais quentes de todo o litoral norte, em Amarante, muito perto do rio Tâmega.
Apresentou um registo máximo de *44,2ºC, segue com 43,1ºC.*
Se há zona onde os termómetro pode subir a estes valores é precisamente ali.

Quanto à situação aqui, temos um pouco mais de vento, com 38,5ºC e 18% de Hr.
A EMA segue com 39,6ºC e 15% de Hr.
A EMA de Luzim-Penafiel apresenta agora 38,5ºC, 21% de Hr, e já atingiu a máxima de 38,9ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2022 às 16:19)

clone disse:


> Hoje bateu nos 44ºc...


Onde, precisamos de ter referência geográficas.


----------



## clone (12 Jul 2022 às 16:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Onde, precisamos de ter referência geográficas.


Amarante


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2022 às 16:56)

Devagarinho lá vai subindo outra vez por aqui, ao encontro dos 37,1 ºC registados de manhã... 36,8 ºC agora. Que forno!


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2022 às 17:09)

37.8ºc actuais por aqui ( já esteve nos *38º.c *) grande forno na rua, completamente doentio... 

Vento fraco, de vez em quando ainda sopra de E/ENE.

Nebulosidade alta, mas que deixa passar bem o sol, não o tapando por completo.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2022 às 17:15)

Máxima do dia batida aqui; 37,3 ºC agora. Está bonito está...


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2022 às 17:24)

38.1ºc actuais   

Que bafo maluco...


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2022 às 17:28)

Snifa disse:


> 38.1ºc actuais
> 
> Que bafo maluco...



Continua a subir... 37,5 ºC agora. O "melhor" claramente reservado para o fim da tarde...


----------



## Tmsf (12 Jul 2022 às 17:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Paços de Ferreira terá batido o seu recorde de temperatura.
> A antiga estação agrária, entre 1955 e 1980 teve um registo máximo de 39,2ºC.
> ...


Não tinha estado atento às temperaturas durante o dia pois estava a trabalhar, mas o calor que sentia estava sempre a pensar que já devia ter sido batido o recorde de temperatura aqui. Pelos vistos foi mesmo


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Jul 2022 às 17:43)

38 ° c.  Insuportável.


----------



## Stinger (12 Jul 2022 às 18:23)

38 palacio de cristal , 37 na foz 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jul 2022 às 18:26)

Por aqui tem vindo a descer muito lentamente, anda um pouco no sobe e desce. Neste momento 39,2ºC  .


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2022 às 18:31)

38.2°c, são, 18:30 h....


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Jul 2022 às 18:38)

A temperatura mantém - se firme nos 38 .6 c , não desce .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jul 2022 às 19:49)

Record batido hoje!
Sigo com 38°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2022 às 19:49)

36.6°c actuais e a caminho das 20 horas, completamente surreal o bafo na rua a esta hora  

As paredes estão quentes, vidros e portas quentes, tudo emite calor no exterior das casas... 

Com estas nuvens altas, deverá ser uma noite super abafada, a não ser que ocorra uma mudança drástica da direcção do vento e que venha do mar..


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2022 às 20:07)

Vim há pouco da rua e minha nossa senhora, que bafo insuportável... o que vale é que foi mesmo durante muito pouco tempo. 
Temperatura a descer, mas lentamente. 35,9 ºC agora, depois de uma máxima de 37,7 ºC 

O céu mantém-se com bastante nebulosidade, e também alguma virga.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Jul 2022 às 21:01)

Ainda estão 32,8°C .


----------



## Stinger (12 Jul 2022 às 21:25)

Muito calor por aqui , por incrivel que pareca está mais calor na rua que dentro de casa

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jul 2022 às 21:30)

Ainda 33,9 ºC por aqui. A casa está um forno; tive de abrir algumas janelas para o ar circular, mas não está a ajudar muito. Antevejo uma noite muito difícil cá por casa... na garagem é que se está bem! Acho que vou dormir no carro esta noite!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jul 2022 às 21:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Ainda 33,9 ºC por aqui. A casa está um forno; tive de abrir algumas janelas para o ar circular, mas não está a ajudar muito. Antevejo uma noite muito difícil cá por casa... na garagem é que se está bem! Acho que vou dormir no carro esta noite!


Igual por aqui acho que é algo memorável...
Provavelmente espero que nao volte a acontecer nos próximos 50 anos..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2022 às 22:06)

Por aqui ainda 33.8°c, mas  há minutos esteve nos 34°c. 

Tenho tudo fechado em casa para não entrar este bafo quente e ainda manter uma temperatura suportável.

Temperaturas destas e a esta hora são completamente invulgares


----------



## Hawk (12 Jul 2022 às 22:42)

Quase 23h e ainda 34°C em Matosinhos. Volta nortada, estás perdoada!


----------



## Spak (12 Jul 2022 às 22:48)

Trabalho em Fanzeres onde hoje o meu carro marcou 43 à sombra (14h) e o da empresa 46 mas ao sol. 

A app do tempo da Samsung teve um pico de 41 com sensação térmica de 42.

De realçar que o meu carro nunca marcou tanta temperatura.

Cá em casa está razoável, tive tudo fechado durante o dia.


----------



## Neves89 (12 Jul 2022 às 23:15)

À cerca de 1h estive na praia sr da pedra e lá o carro marcava 32 graus. Vento nada nem uma aragem. Impressionante


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Jul 2022 às 23:24)

Um pormenor de  cá é que hoje a amplitude térmica foi de 24 °c ( extremos de temperatura 15/39°c ) . Cá é mais fácil a temperatura máxima raiar os 40° c do que termos uma noite tropical  , são mesmo raras .


----------



## RP20 (12 Jul 2022 às 23:35)

Crazyrain disse:


> Um pormenor de  cá é que hoje a amplitude térmica foi de 24 °c ( extremos de temperatura 15/39°c ) . Cá é mais fácil a temperatura máxima raiar os 40° c do que termos uma noite tropical  , são mesmo raríssimas .


Olha que pelo menos em Chafé conta-se algumas todos os anos...


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Jul 2022 às 23:37)

RP20 disse:


> Olha que pelo menos em Chafé conta-se algumas todos os anos...



Há , mas são raras . E geralmente ocorrem mais no início do outono .


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2022 às 07:15)

Bom dia,

mais um dia de forno, mínima muito alta com  26.5ºc.

Neste momento 27.9ºc , vento E 12Km/h.

Algumas nuvens altas mas que não impedem a luz do sol de passar.

A ver se o vento muda mais cedo para o mar, senão vamos assar


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2022 às 08:07)

Bom dia,

Noite quente e neste momento estão 26,5ºC.
A ver pelo wunderground as zonas mais altas da cidade já rondam os 31-32ºC.

Mais um grande contraste às 7h entre Merelim com 19,9ºC e Braga com 31,6ºC, quase 12ºC de diferença.
A estação de Braga era também a mais quente do país.


----------



## Gates (13 Jul 2022 às 08:38)

25,4 graus neste momento, keep cool
Não me parece que aqui em Gaia vá subir a temperatura para valores excecionais hoje.
Nos últimos dias já registei valores mais altos a esta hora.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2022 às 08:41)

Gates disse:


> 25,4 graus neste momento, keep cool
> Não me parece que aqui em Gaia vá subir a temperatura para valores excecionais hoje.
> Nos últimos dias já registei valores mais altos a esta hora.



Aqui a temperatura também está a descer, neste momento a mínima do dia com 25.1ºc, vento de S/SSW 14Km/h.

O problema é que começou a cheirar intensamente a fumo, mato queimado, e a Cidade está a ficar com uma neblina de fumo insuportável... 

O vento tanto pára como sopra com alguma intensidade, está muito variável em direcção e intensidade.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 09:18)

Bom dia,

Noite difícil, com muito calor a impedir um sono tranquilo. A mínima ficou-se pelos 23,7 ºC. À meia-noite ainda estavam 32,2 ºC por aqui 

Por agora nos 26,1 ºC. Vamos lá a ver até onde sobe hoje...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2022 às 11:11)

O vento parou e é agora fraco de SE/ESE, a temperatura dispara para os 33.8ºc actuais  

A cidade está cheia de fumo trazido por estes ventos


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jul 2022 às 11:31)

Bom dia.

Pois então, a noite foi fria, não tropical, meros *19,9ºC de mínima*. Depois dos *19,5ºC da noite passada*, entrei oficialmente em noites não tropicais pelas enésima vez.
O tropicalismo não quer nada comigo...e ainda bem!

Entretanto o dia segue apenas tórrido, com *32,8ºC* (já esteve nos 33,3ºC - deve ser da nortada). *Humidade relativa de 37%*, a aumentar a sensação térmica, muito abafado.
Há bastante nebulosidade alta por cima e para oeste, menos para sul. Veremos se tem o condão de atenuar a subida da temperatura.



clone disse:


> Amarante


Então é a tua estação que se encontra perto do rio, do lado esquerdo do Tâmega.
Se a tua instalação e localização forem boas, está aí o pólo de calor (e de frio no inverno) que o Litoral Norte precisa.
Isso é um caldinho nesta altura.




__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				



E já segue com *40,2ºC* a esta hora. Notável!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2022 às 11:42)

Por aqui já foi aos 35,2ºC, mas o vento começou a aumentar e a temperatura começou a descer.
À pouco intensificou-se mais um bocado e a temperatura ainda desceu até aos 31,4ºC.
Agora estão 32,2ºC e parece-me começar a cheirar a fumo. 
De destacar também a humidade relativa que está relativamente alta, 49% agora e ponto de orvalho nos 20ºC. Isto tudo ainda a aumentar mais o desconforto.


----------



## Gates (13 Jul 2022 às 11:51)

30,7 graus mas muito abafado.
Uma aragem fraca mas que traz algum alívio.
Como disse e bem o Snifa, um cheiro a fumo desde cedo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 12:10)

Mais fresco hj. Mesmo assim 36°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 12:13)

Panorama do momento por aqui:
- céu branco;
- neblina de fumo;
- 32,2 ºC (já esteve nos 32,9 ºC);
- 34% de HR.

Em suma, um bonito dia de verão pelo Porto...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Jul 2022 às 12:25)

Aveiro está insuportável com o fumo.


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Jul 2022 às 13:43)

Boa tarde 
Mais um dia muito quente , sigo com 36 ° c.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jul 2022 às 13:56)

Praia de Miramar 38°C 
A reportar a 2/3mts do mar, vento moderado NE extremamente seco


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 14:00)

E de repente aparece o sol e já tou nos 40°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2022 às 14:03)

Boas,

37.0 actuais, vento fraco a moderado de E/ENE. 27% hr

Grande bafo na rua com cheiro e neblina de  fumo..  

Não há alívio nenhum em relação a ontem, está extremamente quente e abafado


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Jul 2022 às 14:08)

Bem , parece que não se vai confirmar a descida da temperatura máxima prevista pelo IPMA para hoje para o Litoral Norte . Em poucos minutos a temperatura subiu quase aos 37 °c  . Vamos ver onde chega hoje , está um calor insuportável.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 14:11)

38,4 ºC... a sério, tirem-me deste filme!


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2022 às 14:13)

Impressionante, *40.2ºc* no IGUP ( Instituto Geofísico da Universidade do Porto ) na  Serra do Pilar:













__





						WeatherLink Home
					





					www.weatherlink.com


----------



## Stinger (13 Jul 2022 às 14:15)

38 na galiza porto

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 14:16)

Snifa disse:


> Impressionante, *40.2ºc* no IGUP ( Instituto Geofísico da Universidade do Porto ) na  Serra do Pilar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incrível... que pesadelo...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2022 às 14:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Incrível... que pesadelo...




Mesmo, a estação  Davis fica neste local:






Entretanto segue já com *40.7 ºc* , incrível o que faz esta lestada


----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2022 às 14:26)

Snifa disse:


> Mesmo, a estação  Davis fica neste local:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso que estamos perante um recorde.


----------



## Stinger (13 Jul 2022 às 14:35)

O autocarro até tem dificuldade em baixar dos 28 graus 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 14:37)

Snifa disse:


> Mesmo, a estação  Davis fica neste local:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, conheço bem 
Fica mais para dentro, logo as temperaturas mais altas. De qualquer forma são valores impressionantes para o Porto/Gaia.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2022 às 14:39)

João Pedro disse:


> 38,4 ºC... a sério, tirem-me deste filme!


Vá, são só 2 ou 3 dias, pior estão aqueles que têm de levar o verão todo com isto...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 14:45)

frederico disse:


> Penso que estamos perante um recorde.


Se estou a ver bem a coisa, e olhando para as estações do IPMA apenas, a da Serra do Pilar já ultrapassou ontem em uma décima o valor máximo das normais de 1971–2000. Para 1981–2010 a estação já é outra pelo que não dá para comparar...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 14:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vá, são só 2 ou 3 dias, pior estão aqueles que têm de levar o verão todo com isto...


Porque é que achas que vivo no Porto, sendo ribatejano?... 
Fugir desse inferno aí em baixo pesou bastante na decisão  1 dia destas temperaturas para mim já é de mais, entro completamente em _shutdown_...


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Jul 2022 às 14:49)

39 ° c


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Jul 2022 às 14:53)

E o aviso vermelho que ontem à noite foi retirado daqui de Viana do Castelo.  Alguém lá no IPMA se equivocou.


----------



## Costa (13 Jul 2022 às 15:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vá, são só 2 ou 3 dias, pior estão aqueles que têm de levar o verão todo com isto...


A diferença está nos níveis de humidade. Enquanto Portalegre está abaixo de 10% no Porto mantém-se relativamente elevada devendo andar por volta das 30/40%


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 15:08)

Está a baixar... 31,6 ºC agora  A continuar assim já dá para abrir as janelas não tarda nada!  
Máxima de 38,7 ºC até agora


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 15:10)

Não sei quais são os recordes nas estações IPMA do Porto, mas estas são as máximas de hoje:

Serra do Pilar: *40,3ºC*
Pedras Rubras:* 38,9ºC*


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Jul 2022 às 15:10)

39.5°


----------



## Stinger (13 Jul 2022 às 15:16)

Entrou vento em força e a temperatura baixou para 33

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 15:19)

Stinger disse:


> Entrou vento em força e a temperatura baixou para 33
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


Confirmo!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 15:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei quais são os recordes nas estações IPMA do Porto, mas estas são as máximas:
> 
> Serra do Pilar: *40,3ºC*
> Pedras Rubras:* 38,9ºC*



Onde viste estes valores? São de hoje?

Os recordes nas estações do IPMA são:
Serra do Pilar: 38,7 ºC (1971–2000)
Pedras Rubras: 38,3 ºC (1981–2010)


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 15:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Onde viste estes valores? São de hoje?
> 
> Os recordes nas estações do IPMA são:
> Serra do Pilar: 38,7 ºC (1971–2000)
> Pedras Rubras: 38,3 ºC (1981–2010)


Sim, esqueci-me de referir que eram de hoje, mas já corrigi. 

Os dados estão disponíveis aqui  https://ema.ipma.pt/emas/

Acredito que o Porto também tenha registado recordes hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 15:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, esqueci-me de referir que eram de hoje, mas já corrigi.
> 
> Os dados estão disponíveis aqui  https://ema.ipma.pt/emas/
> 
> Acredito que o Porto também tenha registado recordes hoje.


Obrigado!  
Sim, aparentemente terá havido quebra de recordes hoje no Porto.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2022 às 16:52)

Confirma-se uma máxima superior a 40ºc hoje, com *40.3ºc* na EMA da Serra do Pilar ( IPMA) valor notável para esta zona 

Um pouco menos do que a  Davis do IGUP no mesmo local, mas mais em baixo e que registou *40.8ºc* pouca diferença entre as duas ( apenas meio grau). 











__





						Serra do Pilar / Porto – EMA
					






					ema.ipma.pt
				




 IGUP:





__





						WeatherLink Home
					





					www.weatherlink.com


----------



## Gates (13 Jul 2022 às 16:57)

28 graus aqui na costa de Gaia. Desceu bastante face à hora de almoço.
E céu bastante escuro.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Jul 2022 às 18:37)

O carro marca 27 em Cacia.
Muito mais fresco.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 19:29)

Snifa disse:


> Confirma-se uma máxima superior a 40ºc hoje, com *40.3ºc* na EMA da Serra do Pilar ( IPMA) valor notável para esta zona
> 
> Um pouco menos do que a  Davis do IGUP no mesmo local, mas mais em baixo e que registou *40.8ºc* pouca diferença entre as duas ( apenas meio grau).
> 
> ...


Hip Hip Hooray? 


Por aqui continuamos nos trintas... não há meio de conseguir abrir as janelas


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2022 às 19:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Hip Hip Hooray?



Para mim  foi um fiasco, estava à espera de 45 graus, no mínimo, isso sim é calor a sério! 

Por aqui nada de abrir as janelas, ainda estão 31.4ºc lá fora com um vento quente, só as abro quando a temperatura exterior for inferior à interior, mas está difícil.

A máxima foi de *38.4ºc*  

Espero que amanhã e nos próximos dias  isto baixe substancialmente, não se aguenta...  está muito abafado com toda esta nebulosidade...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 20:00)

A subir outra vez por aqui... tá bonito isto tá... 31,2 ºC.
Máxima de 38,7 ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 21:06)

João Pedro disse:


> A subir outra vez por aqui... tá bonito isto tá... 31,2 ºC.
> Máxima de 38,7 ºC.


Tb por aqui.... 32°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 21:12)

Já abri as janelas, mesmo com os 31,3 ºC lá fora... chega de viver como se num bunker... 
De vez em quando já vai correndo uma brisinha...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2022 às 21:28)

Já com vento de E/ENE, temperatura sobe para os 31.8°c actuais. 
A esta hora uma temperatura destas...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 21:36)

Sobe sobe balão sobe... 31,7 ºC...


----------



## Skizzo (13 Jul 2022 às 21:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei quais são os recordes nas estações IPMA do Porto, mas estas são as máximas de hoje:
> 
> Serra do Pilar: *40,3ºC*
> Pedras Rubras:* 38,9ºC*


Em Agosto de 2016 ultrapassou, não me lembro da temperatura, acho que chegaram a fazer screenshots nos resumos.
São Gens também ultrapassou no dia 7 de Agosto. Bateu recorde com 40,9ºC, foi recorde absoluto para a estação pois saiu no boletim.
Massarelos é que assou esses dias em 2016, acima dos 43ºC, lembro-me bem do sufoco na baixa.
É curioso esse dia 7 de Agosto 2016, pois anteriormente foi 7 de Agosto 2003 que a cidade sufocou.

De qualquer forma, hoje e ontem foi uma previsão falhada do IPMA para o Porto, o costume neste tipo de episódios. Previsão de 35 e chega quase aos 41. Curiosamente as estações do Porto tiveram basicamente a mesma temperatura que Lisboa, mas o IPMA para Lisboa preveu 43... 
Previsão de 43 Lisboa e 35 Porto, e temos a temperatura atingida, algo vai mal pelo IPMA...


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jul 2022 às 21:51)

Vai descendo muito devagar, 29,4°C , de vez em quando sobe umas décimas e depois volta a descer.

Está impossível dentro de casa, 31,8°C na sala .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 21:54)

Gfs a dar 40°c para amanhã Valongo...
Europeu a dar 35°c..

Quem levará a melhor!?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2022 às 22:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Gfs a dar 40°c para amanhã Valongo...
> Europeu a dar 35°c..
> 
> Quem levará a melhor!?
> ...


Esperemos que o europeu.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 22:18)

Thomar disse:


> Esperemos que o europeu.


Penso que o americano tem acertado nos últimos dias...
Veremos.
Entretanto sigo com uma noite torrida 31°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 22:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Penso que o americano tem acertado nos últimos dias...
> Veremos.
> Entretanto sigo com uma noite torrida 31°c.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Por aqui vão aparecendo algumas rajadas mais fortes, já com força para empurrar as cortinas, mas pouco aliviam... 31,5 ºC ainda.
À janela, no entanto, está-se um bocadinho melhor.


----------



## Stinger (13 Jul 2022 às 22:28)

Rajadas de vento agora e uma lua laranja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 22:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Já abri as janelas, mesmo com os 31,3 ºC lá fora... chega de viver como se num bunker...
> De vez em quando já vai correndo uma brisinha...



off-topic: já bem nos bastou o confinamento covid... pelo menos nisto "desconfinar" não prejudica ninguém mais. 
Mas lá que a sensação tem tido contornos parecidos, tem...


----------



## Tmsf (13 Jul 2022 às 22:40)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Gfs a dar 40°c para amanhã Valongo...
> Europeu a dar 35°c..
> 
> Quem levará a melhor!?
> ...


Para Paços de Ferreira o GFS dá 42 para amanhã


----------



## Skizzo (13 Jul 2022 às 22:49)

O melhor destas noites são as melgas nos quartos...


----------



## Litos (13 Jul 2022 às 22:56)

Nada como estar na varanda com 28 graus e a refrescar a garganta!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jul 2022 às 23:21)

Ora boa noite gente dos trópicos.

Saudades daquela zona temperada no noroeste da Península Ibérica, não é?! Pois é!
Nada mau estes dias, água, cerveja, vinho...chã, gelados, etc., etc.. O que importa é refrescar o corpo. E mente.

Entretanto, há bocado fui ver o termómetro de mercúrio (seguir link para ver de que termómetro faço menção) no abrigo meteorológico, e parece que a minha *máxima de ontem*, dia 12, foi efectivamente de *39,6ºC*, mais 0,7ºC do que o registada no sensor da Oregon. São mais 0,4ºC do que o máximo que tive desde 2011.
É calor, décimas apenas, um pormenor.

A noite já segue com amenos *26,0ºC* e uma *Hr de 38%*.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jul 2022 às 23:26)

2º dia consecutivo que o litoral à noite é muito mais quente que o interior do país onde é mais fresco


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 23:31)

Miguel96 disse:


> 2º dia consecutivo que o litoral à noite é muito mais quente que o interior do país onde é mais fresco


Zebreira na fronteira com Espanha ainda vai nos 36ºC, isso é fresco?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 23:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Zebreira na fronteira com Espanha ainda vai nos 36ºC, isso é fresco?


Compreendo o que Miguel diz.
32°c em Matosinhos e cerca de 20 km mais para o interior onde supostamente devia estar mais calor estão 27/28°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2022 às 23:40)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Compreendo o que Miguel diz.
> 32°c em Matosinhos e cerca de 20 km mais para o interior onde supostamente devia estar mais calor estão 27/28°c
> 
> 
> ...


Isso parece-me mais um efeito de ilha de calor urbano do que uma questão litoral/interior


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 23:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Compreendo o que Miguel diz.
> 32°c em Matosinhos e cerca de 20 km mais para o interior onde supostamente devia estar mais calor estão 27/28°c
> 
> 
> ...


Ele referiu o interior do país, diferente do interior do Porto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jul 2022 às 23:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ele referiu o interior do país, diferente do interior do Porto.


Certo.
Mas por exemplo na Sertã estão 21 °c..
Em Celorico de basto 20°c.

Também me parece que nos locais densamente povoados o calor acumulado durante todo este dia não deixa as temperaturas descer muito.
Mas há exceções.
Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jul 2022 às 00:02)

E aqui continuamos acima dos 31 ºC... ai ai ai... isto é vai uma crise hã? 
Preciso daquele emoji a martelar em grande fúria para expressar o que me vai na alma neste momento!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 00:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Certo.
> Mas por exemplo na Sertã estão 21 °c..
> Em Celorico de basto 20°c.
> 
> ...


Desde que o vento esteja de Leste nas zonas junto ao Litoral, não há hipótese, pois a temperatura dispara. Basta verificar o caso de Esposende. 
Se o vento entretanto rodasse para o lado do mar já era outra conversa, mas esta noite ainda não deve acontecer e deve ser bastante quente. No entanto, a partir da tarde já será outra conversa e a mínima nas regiões litorais deverá ser atingida antes das 00h.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Jul 2022 às 00:23)

Como eu falo verdade, esta imagem é das 23:22h de Quarta Feira dia 13 de Julho de 2022. Litoral mais quente que o interior do País.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Jul 2022 às 00:33)

Outra imagem é das 0:53h de Quarta Feira dia 13 de Julho de 2022. Litoral mais quente que o interior do País.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jul 2022 às 00:40)

Por aqui, numa zona em que mínimas tropicais são raras, até tem estado bem quente. 

Na cidade um autêntico forno. Estação Braga (CIM) a marcar quase 32°C.


Aqui deve rondar os 25°C. 


Tenho mesmo de comprar um termómetro.


----------



## vinc7e (14 Jul 2022 às 01:58)

Aqui por Braga centro a temperatura não para de subir. 33ºC neste momento (às 00h estavam 29⁰C).


----------



## Gates (14 Jul 2022 às 02:28)

vinc7e disse:


> Aqui por Braga centro a temperatura não para de subir. 33ºC neste momento (às 00h estavam 29⁰C).



Não sei que diga…
Mas Braga sempre foi conhecida por um microclima a puxar para o quente


----------



## Stinger (14 Jul 2022 às 03:00)

Impossivel dormir , vento forte super quente nem sei o que fazer mais 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (14 Jul 2022 às 07:21)

29 graus no porto nem 7h era 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2022 às 07:45)

Bom dia,

mínima de 27.8ºc 

Neste momento já 28.2ºc, vento fraco de E/ESE.

Muito fumo e cheiro a mato queimado... 

A máxima até ao momento foi de 32.2ºc ... à 01:32h... da madrugada..... 

Máximas de ontem nas estações do IPMA no Grande Porto:


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jul 2022 às 08:31)

Bom dia,

Por aqui 28,2ºC e mínima de 24,4ºC.

Impressionante a temperatura pelo centro da cidade, esta estação registou 34,1ºC às 2h40 

Ao ver pelo wunderground há mais estações assim. Impressionante esta estação perto de Viana do Castelo e a metros da praia registou 37,5ºC durante a madrugada e esteve da 00h até às 3h30 sempre a rondar os 37ºC . De destacar que registou a máxima de ontem à noite.

Há uma várias outras estações parecidas, esta em Viana do Castelo foi aos 35ºC, esta em Guimarães esteve entre os 31ºC e 32ºC a noite toda, esta em Alfena no Porto foi quase aos 34ºC.

O gráfico da estação dos 37ºC para ontem:





E para hoje:


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jul 2022 às 08:33)

Bom dia,

Noite muito difícil de passar pelo Porto, o forno não deu, e não continua a dar, tréguas por cá 
Mínima de 25,8 ºC. Máxima de 33,2 ºC já perto da uma da manhã.

Agora 27,9 ºC e 49% de HR. A cidade encontra-se imersa em fumo de incêndios, que cenário miserável...


----------



## Skizzo (14 Jul 2022 às 09:35)

Bom S. Gens pelos vistos não bateu record.

Cheiro a fumo intenso.

Minima de 28,2ºC por aqui.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jul 2022 às 10:16)

Bom dia,
A máxima de hoje foi atingida às 3h da manhã 31ºC


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jul 2022 às 11:04)

Neste momento 33,1ºC e 50% de HR .


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2022 às 12:19)

Que tempo abafado...doentio..
Fui ao Porto de manhã o carro marcava, ás 10:45, 35°C na minha zona..


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2022 às 14:18)

35.7ºc actuais por aqui, que bafo  

Vento SE 12 Km/h e 20% HR.

O vento tanto sopra muito fraco de S/SSW ( por pouco tempo e com pouco efeito na temperatura)  como  roda para E/SE... e aí sim o forno entra... 

E é isto 

EDIT: *36.0 ºc* agora


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jul 2022 às 14:24)

40°c gfs tava certo!!!


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2022 às 14:40)

*36.9ºc ,* vento fraco de ESE


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jul 2022 às 19:36)

Ainda se vê alguma coisa daquele monstro na Galiza:


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 19:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ainda se vê alguma coisa daquele monstro na Galiza:



Impressionante, e o ambiente de fumo também. Disto não queremos realmente.
O "monstro" ia a caminho de Santiago, mas já está a decair a actividade eléctrica.





Deste lado tudo mais calmo, mas ainda células em fim de vida e, estranhamente, uma DEA nuvem-solo, fraca, sem eco de célula, no vale do Lima.
Terá alguma relação com o ainda activo incêndio de Cidadelhe?


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jul 2022 às 20:03)

Boas,

Dia ligeiramente mais fresco por cá, apesar da máxima ainda ter chegado aos 36 ºC 
Junto ao mar muito mais fresco agora ao final da tarde; já deu para retomar as caminhadas  24,5 ºC agora e 62% de HR.

Pior foi entrar em casa, que continua um forno — ainda tenho 30 ºC na sala ... aliás, hoje sinto que o prédio está todo mais quente. A caixa das escadas e até a garagem estão "a ferver" algo que não aconteceu ontem e antes de ontem.

Que venha um ventinho fresco para arrefecer a casa durante a noite que isto já não se aguenta!


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 20:11)

Registo na estação de Verin na Galiza de rajadas de 113km/h, o Gerês escapou daquele monstro!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jul 2022 às 22:13)

Por aqui 27,2ºC neste momento.

Um registo do pôr do sol:


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jul 2022 às 23:08)

Boa noite.

Hoje não tivemos máximas para record. Mas tivemos um dia tórrido, com uma noite tórrida, quente, abafada.
Há muito que não sentia uma noite assim. Melosa...
Suor constante, ar quente, abafado, numa brisa ligeira que não acalmou a sensação de calor.
Tive hoje a primeira noite "tropical", com *22,5ºC de Mínima*.
A *máxima* ficou-se pelos *35,8ºC*. 
A *temperatura média* do dia está nos *29,2ºC*. Ufa! 

Nota para o 9º dia consecutivo com Tmáx >= 30,0ºC.

O forno do distrito do Porto:




__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				



Máxima do dia na zona de Amarante: *43,6ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jul 2022 às 23:17)

StormRic disse:


> O "monstro" ia a caminho de Santiago, mas já está a decair a actividade eléctrica.


Ele tentou ser peregrino, mas não deu resultado pois era bastante largo e não estava em forma. 

Seja como for, ainda bem que não foi do lado português, senão tínhamos bastantes estragos a acrescentar aos que já houve nesta semana com o calor extremo!


----------



## windchill (15 Jul 2022 às 04:44)

Acabei de captar este 'miminho surpresa' aqui da minha janela, perto de Vila Nova de Gaia!


----------



## Tmsf (15 Jul 2022 às 08:20)

Bom dia . Por aqui durante a madrugada caiu uma chuvinha entre as 3h e as 4h, ainda foram uns minutinhos


----------



## jonas (15 Jul 2022 às 08:57)

Bom dia,
FINALMENTE mais fresco por aqui.. um dia "normal" de verão. Dá para refrescar a casa que tem estado a torrar.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2022 às 09:32)

Bom dia,

Parece que a normalidade está a ser reposta aqui por estes lados 
Mínima quase tropical (19,9 ºC), mas nota-se já claramente uma melhoria. 
23,1 ºC e 71% de HR neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2022 às 22:35)

Boas,

Dia incomparavelmente mais fresco hoje, com a máxima a chegar apenas aos 25 ºC 
Neste momento 20 ºC e 89% de HR.

A casa é que ainda se mantém bem quente, mas esse problema também há de desaparecer nos próximos dias. 
Já se dormiu bem melhor esta noite


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jul 2022 às 23:14)

Que diferença de temperatura de ontem para hoje.
Fresquinho bom.para arejar as casas onde hoje tive 31°c no quarto e agora tenho 25°c.

Lá fora estão 21°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2022 às 00:48)

windchill disse:


> Acabei de captar este 'miminho surpresa' aqui da minha janela, perto de Vila Nova de Gaia!



 foi a DEA das 3h20 ou das 3h35 ?  Provavelmente a primeira, por ser mais perto de V.N.Gaia.
Como é que estavas à espera dela? Isso é que é instinto e rapidez, houve umas primeiras DEA entre nuvens, cerca de 5 minutos antes, mais ou menos nessa zona do céu. Esta foi a única nuvem-solo nessa direcção.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2022 às 08:16)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro, 17,3 ºC e 91% de HR é o panorama atual por aqui. 
Finalmente tenho ar fresco a entrar pelas janelas e a arrefecer a casa


----------



## Cadito (16 Jul 2022 às 12:44)

Boa tarde,

Olha lá ó Hades (cá vir), podes apanhar o elevador para o piso -666 e ficares por lá uns tempos que a malta cá de cima  agradece! 

Bem mais fresco hoje por aqui. A mínima na EMA foi de 15,0°C e de momento seguimos com 29,1°C, vento fraco de O/SO e humidade relativa de 55%.

Votos de um excelente fim de semana para todos!


----------



## windchill (16 Jul 2022 às 19:15)

StormRic disse:


> foi a DEA das 3h20 ou das 3h35 ?  Provavelmente a primeira, por ser mais perto de V.N.Gaia.
> Como é que estavas à espera dela? Isso é que é instinto e rapidez, houve umas primeiras DEA entre nuvens, cerca de 5 minutos antes, mais ou menos nessa zona do céu. Esta foi a única nuvem-solo nessa direcção.


De acordo com a minha camara, este disparo foi às 03:50. Vi mais flashadas antes de apanhar este raio, mas sem raios visíveis. Para além deste apanhei mais dois raios raquíticos entre nuvens. Não estava à espera desta trovoada, e esta foto foi tirada da casa onde estou agora desde o inicio do mês, perto de Gaia. Foi uma prendinha com o qual eu não estava a contar, mas foi de facto uma célula isolada pouco ativa e com raios pouco fotogénicos. Isto foi mesmo o melhorzito que se podia ter apanhado....


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Jul 2022 às 19:44)

LMMS disse:


> Registo na estação de Verin na Galiza de rajadas de 113km/h, o Gerês escapou daquele monstro!


OFF-TOPIC: Qual a aplicação/site de onde retirou as imagens desse video?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jul 2022 às 20:40)

rubenpires93 disse:


> OFF-TOPIC: Qual a aplicação/site de onde retirou as imagens desse video?


Penso que seja o windy

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (16 Jul 2022 às 22:57)

rubenpires93 disse:


> OFF-TOPIC: Qual a aplicação/site de onde retirou as imagens desse video?



É do Windy.com, tenho o Premium instalado, mas mesmo sem a assinatura, qualquer um pode ter acesso!


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jul 2022 às 23:27)

Boa noite.

Que calor dentro de casa. Isto demora a arrefecer...
Lá fora a esta hora está até agradável, um fresquinho que noutras alturas seria calor.
Há muito calor acumulado nos solos e estruturas.
11º dia consecutivo de máxima acima dos 30ºC; *hoje com 31,8ºC, ontem com 31,9ºC*.
Em relação às mínimas, *hoje tive 15,4ºC, ontem 18,4ºC*.

*Tactual: 20,3ºC
Hr: 55%

Votos de continuação de um excelente fim de semana.*


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jul 2022 às 00:37)

Boas,

Está a chover! 
E está fresquinho lá fora; 19,3 ºC.
2,21 mm acumulados.

O ambiente não podia ser mais diferente daquele vivido há uns dias atrás...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Jul 2022 às 00:45)

A chover também aqui.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2022 às 01:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Está a chover!
> E está fresquinho lá fora; 19,3 ºC.
> ...





Scan_Ferr disse:


> A chover também aqui.



 festa nesses poucos lugares em que chove.

A linha de instabilidade é fraca e segmentada, mas é muito bem vinda, até pela mudança de massa de ar.












Nas próximas 12 horas ainda pode chover mais qualquer coisa, mas aquela frente já não deve chegar à costa com precipitação.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jul 2022 às 18:59)

Boa tarde.

Por cá, depois de uns dias frescos, com chuva ligeira à mistura, a temperatura lá foi subindo gradualmente.
Na noite de 5ª para 6ª feira o nevoeiro foi bem vindo, com ar fresco - embora o senão foi trazer humidade alta e com isso durante o dia a sensação era de "ar abafado".
Hoje a noite foi agradável, o dia está quente.

*Tmín: 14,9ºC
Tmáx: 31,3ºC

Tactual: 27,5ºC
Hr: 37%

Votos de continuação de um excelente fim de semana*


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jul 2022 às 19:25)

Boa tarde,

Dias todos muito iguais tirando os ocasionais nevoeiros matinais dos últimos dias.

Deixo em baixo algumas fotos tiradas pelos nasceres do sol das últimas duas semanas.

Mais algums visíveis no tópico Biodiversidade.

*Dia 11*












*Dia 16*

































*Dia 22*


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jul 2022 às 21:02)

Por aqui um vento de sul fresco e a temperatura a descer certinho, 25,2°C e RH a subir, nos 61% agora. Amanhã as nuvens baixas deverão voltar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2022 às 22:35)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Dias todos muito iguais tirando os ocasionais nevoeiros matinais dos últimos dias.
> 
> ...



Maravilhosas Guilherme    Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jul 2022 às 12:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Maravilhosas Guilherme    Obrigado pela partilha


Obrigado @Ricardo Carvalho! 

__________________________________


O sol começa a espreitar neste momento, mas ainda há várias nuvens no céu.
Até por volta das 10h esteve a chuviscar.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jul 2022 às 08:46)

Bom dia,

Início do dia fresco e húmido com os carros molhados por cima.
A estação mais próxima desceu até aos 13,4ºC.

Um registo de ontem:


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2022 às 15:16)

A cidade do Porto teve um pico precoce de temperatura à volta do meio-dia (11:00 utc), estabilizando desde então enquanto para o interior as temperaturas continuam a subir:


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2022 às 19:08)

Boa tarde,

dia muito quente, máxima de *34.9ºc. *

Neste momento 33.0ººc , vento fraco de N/NW e 39% HR.

Já tinha saudades deste calor...  

Há algum fumo no ar, sobretudo para os lados de Gondomar onde lavra um incêndio e é visível a coluna algo escura.

Este ano está a ser péssimo, é calor, incêndios, seca prolongada e extrema, enfim, julho segue com uns míseros 1.8 mm acumulados por aqui e o ano hidrológico pela metade da média com 639 mm acumulados desde 01/10/2021.


----------



## clone (30 Jul 2022 às 19:24)

Por Amarante, bateu nos 42ºc


----------



## Stinger (31 Jul 2022 às 18:33)

Ora bem , estive pelo alvao e registei a temperatura de 39,5 em amarante e 38,5 em vila real



Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jul 2022 às 19:50)

Atuais :35°c Valongo
Chego à Foz 24°c



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------

